# Beaufort



## zopilote (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm thinking about going to Beaufort this next week. I'm from Virginia and I've never been to that part of South Carolina. Can anyone tell me about the fishing possibilities this time of year? Are there boat rentals, jetties or piers? Do I need a license? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*Beaufort fishing*

    IF you want some feedback on this site your best bet is to log on as shebass or tacklegirl or fisherwoman . Then you will get plenty of help. Steve


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*I'll ask....*



smallie53 said:


> IF you want some feedback on this site your best bet is to log on as shebass or tacklegirl or fisherwoman . Then you will get plenty of help. Steve



I'll ask for you Z! I'm sure SunGoddess can chime in for you as well!!!!   

So guys where are the hotspots in Beaufort?


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*beaufort*

cheezil pete.


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*beaufort*

so now we have to ask a "girl" to help us get info.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

smallie53 said:


> cheezil pete.


What the hell????


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

*Yes...*



smallie53 said:


> so now we have to ask a "girl" to help us get info.


because that's all I can do is ask questions! Don't know enough to give any advice! LOL


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*beaufort fishing*

I have been to HHI and surf fished several times. There are a couple of places to pier/wall/bridge fish in Beaufort There used to be a nice peir between HHI and Beaufort but I think it is closed now due to new bridge being built. Hunting Island is not far from Beaufort and even though you may have to walk a ways to the beach I have heard it is worth it for beach/inlet fishing. For surf I always start with Squid. You can catch most species with it and it will stay on your rig even on a strong cast . Have never fished this time of year though. So take my advice witha grain of salt [or a couple grains of alchol]. steve


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

*beaufort fishing*

check out Beaufort Online.com It gives several places to fish.


----------

